# Nissan Engine Identification



## memphistex (Apr 18, 2011)

New member. How can I tell which engine I have in my 1984 Frontier Kingcab, 4 wheel drive. I just purchased and need to get to work on some problems.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do you mean '94 frontier? if it is a '94m then you have a KA24DE (or KA24E)


----------



## memphistex (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I thought it was a Frontier, maybe I was mistaken. It is definately a 1984.
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's an '84 model, then you have a "PL720," often called just "720." If you have a 4WD, you would have the NAP-Z 2.4L 4-cyl. If you have a 2WD, then you could have one of three engines: the NAP-Z 2.0L, the NAP-Z 2.4L, or the SD25 2.5L diesel 4-cyl. The 2.0L would have a an "F" at the fourth digit of the VIN #.


----------



## memphistex (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------

